# Question about heartbeat for those who already know gender!



## wavescrash

I'm just curious... for those of you that already know if you're team blue or team pink, what side of your belly were you or your doctor usually finding baby's heartbeat?

I don't recall from my first pregnancy (that was 8 years ago) but my last pregnancy, we were team pink and her heartbeat was always found on my right side.

This pregnancy I'm finding the heartbeat more on the left side or right below my belly button. I know that there's really no weight to the old wives tales but I'm curious to see if the baby's heartbeat being on the opposite side from last time means the opposite sex.

So where were your baby's heartbeats and what sex were/are they?


----------



## xxenigmaxx

My first two boys' heartbeats were usually on my right side, and this one (a boy too) has been on both the left and the right depending on his location.


----------



## wavescrash

Oh well boo... that doesn't help me any lol.

I'm kidding ;) Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

My baby girl always liked to hang out on the right side. Now that I'm further along, she's smack dab in the middle.


----------



## J_Lynn

Our baby girl sits solid on the left. She doesn't like to leave my left side for anything. She also is VERY low and her head rests on my bladder. Lol


----------



## alohalady

It has absolutely nothing to do with it


----------



## supertabby

I have a little girl and am pregnant with a boy now. There's no difference in sound to me in heartbeat and with my daughter the midwife picked it up in different places on different visits - it depends how baby is lying etc. I've only heard little boy once so far and she picked it up from bang in the middle.

The heartbeat thing is all old wives tales.


----------



## stomp110

Im having a girl and she was found on my left side and jeartbeat was 143bpm x


----------



## Paperhearts

Usually right around the middle. It was the same for all my boys and my girls. :)


----------



## Twag

I am having a boy and he generally like to lay across my belly head on the right and kicks me on the left the very 1st time his heartbeat was found at 16 weeks was on the right and now generally on the right or the middle depending on where he is! Also Heartbeat was 140-150bpm


----------



## Srrme

All 3 of my boys have always been found on the right side. :) They've all been at low to mid 140's.


----------



## Lyndzo

My baby girl's is all over the place. In the beginning it was on the left, then around 13 weeks it moved to the right. Now it's usually in the middle but she moves around or completely away. I think she's stubborn.

And her BPM blows the myth right out of the water (she's usually at 139-142).


----------



## salamander91

My boy's HB is always on the left side and about 150BPM


----------



## katerdid

They find her heartbeat all over, she moves a lot. Sometimes its in the middle, sometimes left or right. 

My sons heartbeat was always around 170's. Daughters is always around 140's


----------



## hans2009

We are having a boy and the doctor had to chase our little man back and forth to find the heartbeat. He wasn't holding still!!


----------



## bakingbabe

We are having a little girl and her heartbeat was found mostly in the middle, especially lately.


----------



## Googiepie

My baby girl is always on the right. :thumbup:


----------



## onceisenough1

Girl and right side


----------



## bumpin2012

boy and right side mostly, and his heart rate was generally around 150


----------

